# King of Tone Opamp Question



## chongmagic (Mar 14, 2019)

I cannot seem to locate a 4580D except for eBay. Has anyone had any luck finding one or can I use an OPA2134 as a replacement?


----------



## Robert (Mar 14, 2019)

Smallbear has the NJM4580D   






						IC NJM4580D
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 14, 2019)

NVM I found the NJM4580D  which is the same thing from Small Bear.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 18, 2019)

I find that if you google for JRC4558D you get sites that list them.
If you google NJM4558D you get another lot of sites, even though it has and is a JRC4558D stamped on Both!
Same with NJM4580D, It also has JRC4580D stamped on it.
So ... With JRC branded Op Amps, I also look for NJM ------.


----------



## uberjohn (May 24, 2019)

I am using an OPA2134 in the left side of my KoT, it has a nice clean distortion that isn't spitty or crackly. It is perfect for fattening up a single coil without adding grunge.  I left the 4580 in the right side.  They sound great in tandem.


----------



## griff10672 (May 24, 2019)

The NJM4580D's I ordered came stamped JRC4580D ..... I believe I grabbed them from Smallbear


----------



## piapium (Feb 3, 2021)

can I use njm4558d??


----------



## music6000 (Feb 3, 2021)

piapium said:


> can I use njm4558d??


Yes!


----------

